
[Beta] Speedtest.net – HTML5 Speed Test - cquanu
http://beta.speedtest.net/
======
fabrixxm
the HTML5 speed test that asks to activate flash and fails to load speedtest-
main.js for an "X-Frame-Options" header.. :-)

